# problema update a gcc 4.8

## table

Ciao,

cosa mi sto perdendo?

dopo un tentativo di compilazione di gcc 4.8 ottengo questo errore:

```
mv -f .deps/transfer128.Tpo .deps/transfer128.Plo

/bin/sh ./libtool  --tag=CC   --mode=compile /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include    -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran  -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libquadmath -I../../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libgcc -I../../libgcc  -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -fcx-fortran-rules -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections  -g -O2 -march=native -pipe  -m32 -MT unix.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unix.Tpo -c -o unix.lo `test -f 'io/unix.c' || echo '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/'`io/unix.c

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libquadmath -I../../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libgcc -I../../libgcc -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -fcx-fortran-rules -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -g -O2 -march=native -pipe -m32 -MT unix.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unix.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unix.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/unix.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unix.c: In function ‘find_file’:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unix.c:1468:26: error: ‘id’ undeclared (first use in this function)

 # define FIND_FILE0_ARGS id, file, file_len

                          ^

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unix.c:1541:30: note: in expansion of macro ‘FIND_FILE0_ARGS’

   u = find_file0 (unit_root, FIND_FILE0_ARGS);

                              ^

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unix.c:1468:26: note: each undeclared identifier is reported only once for each function it appears in

 # define FIND_FILE0_ARGS id, file, file_len

                          ^

/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unix.c:1541:30: note: in expansion of macro ‘FIND_FILE0_ARGS’

   u = find_file0 (unit_root, FIND_FILE0_ARGS);

                              ^

Makefile:5186: recipe for target 'unix.lo' failed

make[6]: *** [unix.lo] Error 1

make[6]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libquadmath -I../../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libgcc -I../../libgcc -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -fcx-fortran-rules -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -g -O2 -march=native -pipe -m32 -MT unit.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/unit.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/unit.c -o unit.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/read.Tpo .deps/read.Plo

mv -f .deps/unit.Tpo .deps/unit.Plo

libtool: compile:  /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/xgcc -B/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/./gcc/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ -B/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/lib/ -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/include -isystem /usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/sys-include -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran -iquote/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../gcc/config -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libquadmath -I../../.././gcc -I/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/../libgcc -I../../libgcc -std=gnu99 -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wmissing-prototypes -Wold-style-definition -Wextra -Wwrite-strings -fcx-fortran-rules -ffunction-sections -fdata-sections -g -O2 -march=native -pipe -m32 -MT transfer.lo -MD -MP -MF .deps/transfer.Tpo -c /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3/libgfortran/io/transfer.c -o transfer.o >/dev/null 2>&1

mv -f .deps/list_read.Tpo .deps/list_read.Plo

mv -f .deps/transfer.Tpo .deps/transfer.Plo

make[6]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/32/libgfortran'

Makefile:1281: recipe for target 'all' failed

make[5]: *** [all] Error 2

make[5]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/32/libgfortran'

Makefile:6066: recipe for target 'multi-do' failed

make[4]: *** [multi-do] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

Makefile:5664: recipe for target 'all-multi' failed

make[3]: *** [all-multi] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

Makefile:1281: recipe for target 'all' failed

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/libgfortran'

Makefile:15327: recipe for target 'all-target-libgfortran' failed

make[1]: *** [all-target-libgfortran] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build'

Makefile:18729: recipe for target 'bootstrap-lean' failed

make: *** [bootstrap-lean] Error 2

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3'

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

>>> Failed to emerge sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3:

 * ERROR: sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo failed (compile phase):

 *   emake failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/build'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-4.8.3'

 * 

 * Please include /var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3/work/gcc-build-logs.tar.bz2 in your bug report.

 * 

```

emerge --info

```
dragunov ~ # emerge --info '=sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3::gentoo'

Portage 2.2.8-r2 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.7.3, glibc-2.19-r1, 3.14.14-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

                         System Settings

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.14.14-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-2410M_CPU_@_2.30GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     3958768 total,   1377844 free

KiB Swap:    4194300 total,   3966772 free

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Nov 2014 12:30:01 +0000

ld ld di GNU (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.18.2-r2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.7, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r1

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.12.4

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.7.3-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2-r1

sys-devel/make:           4.0-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.13 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.19-r1

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

USE="64bit X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 archive asf avx bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cleartype cli consolekit corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dhclient dri dts dvd dvdr embedded emboss encode exif faac fam ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif git glamor gpm gtk hddtemp htmltidy iconv ipv6 java jpeg kontact laptop lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn multilib mysql ncurses nls nptl nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php player pm-utils png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 rar rdesktop readline samba sdl session smp sound spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4 sse4_1 sse4a ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vaapi vorbis webcam wifi wma wxwidgets x264 xcb xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="it" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, SYNC, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## djinnZ

è ora di cena ed inizio a sragionare ma... se non ti serve toglierei quell'orrida legacy del supporto fortran e, visto che sei su multilib, proverei con un emerge --resume --skipfirst e rilanciare poi l'emerge -aDNuv.

Riseleziona il profilo già che ci sei.

----------

## table

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> è ora di cena ed inizio a sragionare ma... se non ti serve toglierei quell'orrida legacy del supporto fortran e, visto che sei su multilib, proverei con un emerge --resume --skipfirst e rilanciare poi l'emerge -aDNuv.
> 
> Riseleziona il profilo già che ci sei.

 

Ok, stasera provo a mettere una "-fortran" al make.conf, tanto non lo uso.

e poi ci riprovo

----------

## cloc3

 *table wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, stasera provo a mettere una "-fortran" al make.conf, tanto non lo uso.
> 
> 

 

anche io sono alle prese con il tuo problema, emerso durante l'aggiornamento di una installazione semi-abbandonata.

mettere il "-fortran" mi crea pasticci di dipendenze, quindi mi piacerebbe uscirne senza.

ho cercato notizie in rete del problema, ma non sono arrivato a nulla di costruttivo.

potrei postare su bugzilla, ma ho paura di produrre confusione, proprio perché il problema viene da una installazione un po' così.

----------

## table

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> anche io sono alle prese con il tuo problema, emerso durante l'aggiornamento di una installazione semi-abbandonata.
> 
> mettere il "-fortran" mi crea pasticci di dipendenze, quindi mi piacerebbe uscirne senza.
> ...

 

anche la mia era "semi abbandonata", ho aggiornato circa 3 settimane fa dopo 2 anni senza update  :Smile: 

L'unico problema che al momento noto é proprio questo

Solo che purtroppo se non riesco ad aggiornare il gcc mi falliscono altri pacchetti che richiedono specificatamente la versione 4.8 o superiore.....

----------

## djinnZ

A naso mi pare un problema con libc-compat per questo suggerivo di andare avanti e vedere se successivamente si rimetteva a posto da solo.

@cloc3: quali sarebbero le dipendenze? a parte vecchi programmi "didattici" il gfortran dovrebbe essere stato completamente abbandonato.

Ed altri programmi stanno migrando a versioni dedicate (che è contro la policy gentoo).

Anche se siamo sotto regime massonico-finanziario degli eurocoglioni dove spacciano ancora impunemente applicativi contabili scritti in cobol... nel 2014... quasi 2015... ma s'impiccassero... 

Altrimenti potrebbe persino essere un problema di kernel, il problema è che stiamo parlando di alcuni degli elementi più antichi di gcc a mio modestissimo avviso, quindi potrebbe essere incompatibile. Da una rapida ricerca su google sembra che sia una parte di gfortran storicamente buggata a creare il problema. E non è un problema solo di gentoo.

Personalmente aprirei un bug report. Visto che sono semi-abbandonate c'è qualche dipendenza che manca.

Oppure, e questo mi sembra più probabile, è necessario fare uno step di aggiornamento intermedio. C'è stata qualche versione precedente alla 4.8 che è stata stabilizzata? Provate ad installare manualmente quella e poi lasciar fare l'aggiornamento.

----------

## table

Vi confermo che ricompilando con il -fortran la compilazione va a buon fine

----------

## djinnZ

 :Laughing:  l'avevo detto io... prima è stato il turno del D, poi del gcj... ora se ne in gloria l'immondizia (non nel senso di rifiuto da smaltire ma proprio nel senso letterale di immondo guazzabiglio) del passato.  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @cloc3: quali sarebbero le dipendenze? a parte vecchi programmi "didattici" il gfortran dovrebbe essere stato completamente abbandonato.
> 
> 

 

bu. spesso compilo cose di cui ipotizzo il possibile utilizzo in un futuro remoto che non si risolve mai a farsi presente.

comunque, al momento le dipendenze sono dev-python/numpy e dev-lang/R, che non mi sembrano software antiquati nè fuori utilizzo.

dopo una sequenza di assalti scomposti, in ogni caso, la compilazione di gcc ha avuto successo, anche con la use fortran inclusa.

non mi è ben chiaro l'artifizio risolvente.

probabilmente una combinazione astrale con la luna nei gemelli. per inciso, io sono cancro.

----------

## djinnZ

Non ho tempo per cercarlo ma hanno cambiato qualcosa nelle librerie di base e quindi il salto di versione non funziona. Questo è quanto so.

Visto che sul sistema ho "-fortran" da sempre (lo usavano all'università i professori quindi lo ho preso in odio) non mi sono mai documentato più di tanto.

Quale artifizio? Compilare con -fortran e poi riabilitarlo o usare una versione intermedia?

Tanto per documentare a futura memoria.

----------

## sabayonino

seguendo la discussione ho provato a disabilitarlo il fortran (-fortran) ... 

la compilazione non va a buon fine (4.8.3)

 :Laughing:   non indago perchè al momento non ne ho necessità . è solo per far "statistica" 

 :Twisted Evil:   ma la curiosità regna sovrana ed incontrastata

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Quale artifizio? Compilare con -fortran e poi riabilitarlo o usare una versione intermedia?
> 
> 

 

provo a risponderti, ma è difficile essere utili quando si ha capito poco.

intanto ho disinstallato dev-python/numpy e i virtual/fortran, per provare a creare una configurazione stabile con -fortran.

siccome non ci riuscivo (rimanevano altre dipendenze che non sapevo domare), ho compilato una versione di gcc con queste use flag:

```

s939 ~ # USE="-fortran" emerge -pv --nodeps sys-devel/gcc

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-4.8.3:4.8  USE="cxx graphite nls nptl objc objc++ objc-gc openmp sanitize (-altivec) -awt -doc (-fixed-point) -fortran* -gcj -go (-hardened) (-libssp) -mudflap (-multilib) (-multislot) -nopie -nossp -regression-test -vanilla" 0 kB

```

metto a disposizione questo tail del comando genlop -lt.

l'ultima compilazione di gcc (23 novembre 2014) è quella fortunata.

p.s.: la gentoo-box incriminata è x86.

----------

